# Frankenstein Alive, Alive from Niles & Wrightson



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool new comic coming in 2012.

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=33445


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've always like Bernie Wrightson's artwork.


----------

